# Council visit...Tegu alarming neighbours!



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

My busy body neighbours who obviously have such sad little lives they have nothing better to do than join up their band of witches and stir their cauldron causing trouble for innocent people have reported me to our local council for having my tegu in my garden over the last week in the sun. They are coming to visit me on April 11th to check out my husbandry (like they have a clue anyway, the woman whos coming is just the neighbourhood officer) and tell me whether I can keep them or not....what a :censor: cheek! anyone else experience this? how did you handle it?


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

can they make you get rid of it ? 

i know when the council came to our house a few years ago just to do checks to see what stuff needed doing they didnt say a thing about our bearded dragon i hope everything works out for you


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

that is really stupied :devil: i know how you feel, we had to move on our budgie avairy last year as people over the back from our garden were complaining with the noise (after 4 years of us having them) yet the sparrows made alot more noise than them nesting in there garden, our neighbours two doors down both ways didnt have a problem with them at all. yet the council said we had to move them or a fine for noise polution :bash: 

i dont get how they could make you move him on, he isnt couseing them any problems with noise or damaging there property, it really does bug me with some of these people with nothing better to do than take away our pride and joys :bash:

keep us posted with how you get on and good luck


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Message Chris Newman, he might be able to offer you some advice and help and to prepare for what to expect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

RSPCA knocks on door

Me- Hello

RSPCA- can we come in and talk about your reptile

Me- No sod off

Door gets slammed


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Unless you are in a council house and you're breaching your rent agreement there is no way the council get take a pet off you for letting it into your own back garden. 
They shouldn't be nosing into your garden for it to cause them alarm! Next time take him out there naked hehe


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There is no law at all that says you are not allowed to keep that animal.

If it is a council owned property then they could ask you to get rid if they have a 'no pets' clause. However, if anyone in your street that also has council owned property has a dog or cat that they allow into their garden, and they are allowed to keep them as far as the council is concerned, then they don't have a leg to stand on and you can tell them to jog on.


Personally, I'd play this politely to start with. Allow the council around, show them the husbandry, explain that the animal is no more dangerous than any cat or dog, and let them leave. Then, if you get a sensible council worker, I'm sure they'll just sign off the complaint.

However, if you get an arsey/phobic council worker, they may sensationalise the issue. This is then the time to give Chris Newman a private message and send a letter to the council demanding to know why dogs and cats can be kept but tegu's can't. 


If you get arsey from the start, there is less chance of getting a reasonable, logical response from the council.



If you own your own house, tell the council to go jump unless they can provide written evidence of any legislation at all that shows you cant keep that animal (there is none!)


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Do they actually know what he is? If they have no idea about reptiles they could be thinking all sorts , I'd be inclined to politely knock on their door and talk to them. It might just be a misunderstanding , I wouldn't go all guns blazing just yet.


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless there's anything in your tenancy agreement specifying what types of pets you can and can't have, then I see no reason for them to take your Tegu away ... I live with my mum, and we own the apartment, but, as it's a leasehold, I still have certain rules to abide by, and my small print states no Cats or Dogs on the premises - I see nothing about Reptiles, so I bit the bullet and got a Crested Gecko (I know, way to start out on the dangerous list :whistling2 

It's laughable they are coming to "check the husbandry" since when do they have reptile specialists working for local councils?! .. Your Tegu is causing no harm to your neighbours - bloody busybodies, they do my :censor:in' nut in!! 

Best of luck to you on the 11th, let us know how you get on... and if you see your neighbours be sure to tell them Tegu's love nothing more than nibbling on Gossip's fingers :lol2: :devil:


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Message Chris Newman, he might be able to offer you some advice and help and to prepare for what to expect.


thanks...will do...will do anything to keep my beloved animals under my roof!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree call Chris Newman, it is what he is there for.

John


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

Tulppaani said:


> Do they actually know what he is? If they have no idea about reptiles they could be thinking all sorts , I'd be inclined to politely knock on their door and talk to them. It might just be a misunderstanding , I wouldn't go all guns blazing just yet.


unfortunate thing is, they need 2 trips to specsavers to get a pair of glasses for each face...they happily stood at the fence and asked about him through the week...then I get the letter! methinks I am unliked.....any excuse!


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

glennwbp said:


> unfortunate thing is, they need 2 trips to specsavers to get a pair of glasses for each face...they happily stood at the fence and asked about him through the week...then I get the letter! methinks I am unliked.....any excuse!


Ah no , you got THAT sort of neighbours :bash: 

Good luck my dear x


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

bloodsyre said:


> Unless there's anything in your tenancy agreement specifying what types of pets you can and can't have, then I see no reason for them to take your Tegu away ... I live with my mum, and we own the apartment, but, as it's a leasehold, I still have certain rules to abide by, and my small print states no Cats or Dogs on the premises - I see nothing about Reptiles, so I bit the bullet and got a Crested Gecko (I know, way to start out on the dangerous list :whistling2
> 
> It's laughable they are coming to "check the husbandry" since when do they have reptile specialists working for local councils?! .. Your Tegu is causing no harm to your neighbours - bloody busybodies, they do my :censor:in' nut in!!
> 
> Best of luck to you on the 11th, let us know how you get on... and if you see your neighbours be sure to tell them Tegu's love nothing more than nibbling on Gossip's fingers :lol2: :devil:


That was pretty close to what I wrote -just in less child friendly terms as the audacity annoyed the hell out me, so I deleted it - you worded it much better : victory:
I very much doubt your community officer has any idea what a monitor is.
I also doubt they would be so quick to make a visit if you reported your neighbour's dog for fouling in your garden or aggressive behaviour.
I would imagine only your landlord, the RSPCA or the Law itself could make you remove your pet.
Some people have far too much time on their hands. Id confront the :censor: but that never solves anything.
Hope it turns out fine.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

As has been stated, I don't think you have anything to worry about...They have no reason to confiscate the animal, whatsoever! I hate people like that! Go straight to the authorities instead of politely voicing their concerns to you! 
Just be honest with the inspectors, promote the hobby to them. I find a lot of people are initially scared of the animals but ONLY because it's new to them! As soon as they've had a hold and learned about them they are like so...where can I get one of these


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Could also be a good and ask them about a DWA for a salt water croc when they come round


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> Could also be a good and ask them about a DWA for a salt water croc when they come round


knew i was thinking about a pond out the back for a reason....:lol2:


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Loudly announce it in your garden a couple of times.... :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Why not use the latin names for your animals when they come round and only speak to them about the animals when they use the latin names as well


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Council and RSPCA and neighbours are all meddling morons to my knowledge!

Ive had the rspca around about my cats a few times due to neighbourly complains that they spend too much time in their house. . .some investigation later and its discovered thats because they feed them. . retards! :bash:

Best thing I found is to first off not let them in the door, talk to them outside, unless they got a warrant they cant legally enter anyway. 

Then try to get some knowledge out of them ask them what reptile they have been told you have, then if they dont know tell them its a tegu and watch reaction, I highly doubt as many posters have said they will know didly squat about its 'husbandry' and you can make them look like proper fools.

Then let them in, hit then with some knowledge and show them the neighbours are just nosey parkers who'd benefit greatly from staying the hell out of your and your reptiles buisness.

If your Tegu enjoys the sun, he has every right to sunbathe on your property. I encourage this! :2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with all the above, I don't see how they could take your pet away, but I would say one thing, be nice, be polite and be helpful with whoever comes. I know it's a pain in the a**e, I know you feel like slamming the door, but the long and the short of it is, if you are reasonable with them they will USUALLY be reasonable with you.

I work admin for a local council (in adult education so no one shoot me lol) and basically in many departments the more awkward the customer the more awkward the departments will tend to get 

The chances are whoever is being sent out is thinking 'bloody nosy neighbours why couldn't they just leave the guy in peace' but they have to tick the boxes.

Of course if you do get any trouble, scream, shout, write to your local MP (very effective) etc etc but at first.....it's nice to be nice lol

Heather 


---


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Why dont you invite your neighbours in for a cup of tea or pint before this escalates and you can show them that the tegus are being well cared for?


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

colinm said:


> Why dont you invite your neighbours in for a cup of tea or pint before this escalates and you can show them that the tegus are being well cared for?


I don't think it's an issue with the neighbours with how well the Tegu is being cared for, it's the fact that he has A MONSTER IN HIS BACKYARD!! fools!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well show them that its relatively tame.Its best to do this before the council get involved.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

You could say either the tegu sunbathes in the garden or you do... naked! :lol2:. They might rethink their complaint then:no1:


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell the council guy your Tegu is used to control the mice and rat problem your neighbours created by feeding the birds and he will probably tip his hat and say "very good sir" and :censor: off.


----------



## willnbex (Feb 28, 2012)

*council visit*

ask them to tell you about the animal and how to care for it.
if u get a blank look. 
tell them to go to a zoo and pay to look at all animals as i aint no charity 
if they can tell you anything corect let them in and show them that you know what you are doing and how to keep these sort of exotic pets correctly


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

Bradley said:


> You could say either the tegu sunbathes in the garden or you do... naked! :lol2:. They might rethink their complaint then:no1:


:blush: have you seen me then...........:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

glennwbp said:


> :blush: have you seen me then...........:lol2::lol2:


 :lol2: No I dont think I have :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Buy the loudest most annoying dog you can find and leave that in the garden for a few hours each day mwhaha! Dont get mad, get even


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I agree with all the above, I don't see how they could take your pet away,



they're probably coming round to make sure it's not a DWA.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Unless you are in a council house and you're breaching your rent agreement there is no way the council get take a pet off you for letting it into your own back garden.
> They shouldn't be nosing into your garden for it to cause them alarm! Next time take him out there naked hehe


lol he was naked maybe that what the problem was please put some pants on that tegu lmao


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

glennwbp said:


> My busy body neighbours who obviously have such sad little lives they have nothing better to do than join up their band of witches and stir their cauldron causing trouble for innocent people have reported me to our local council for having my tegu in my garden over the last week in the sun. They are coming to visit me on April 11th to check out my husbandry (like they have a clue anyway, the woman whos coming is just the neighbourhood officer) and tell me whether I can keep them or not....what a :censor: cheek! anyone else experience this? how did you handle it?


believe me if i had neighbours like that, they wouldnt last long, what the f:censor: is wrong with people. who gives em the right to decide what your doing is wrong. Id gladly show em your husbandry show em you can look after your animals and as for your neighbours id throw a few bricks through their windows.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> believe me if i had neighbours like that, they wouldnt last long, what the f:censor: is wrong with people. who gives em the right to decide what your doing is wrong. Id gladly show em your husbandry show em you can look after your animals and as for your neighbours id throw a few bricks through their windows.


That is exactly the attitude that will get the police visiting you let alone the council.As reptile keepers we have to educate the general public not antagonise them.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Theres really nothing to worry about here. They will come round, have a look, see it makes no noise or is not dangerous, perhaps advise you to secure your garden so it can't escape (dont tell them it can climb!) then they will leave. As for your neighbours, im afraid theres really nothing that can be done legally, just get him out in the garden more often and be over polite with them, that will annoy the buggers! lol Say things like, "good morning, my TEGU is looking good today, dont you agree?" "aww, look how cute he is sunbathing in MY garden, i think i might get him a female and breed them" :lol2:


----------



## willnbex (Feb 28, 2012)

*council visit*

i know it will really make u feel like telling them to :censor: off.
i had something like this happen to me when i had the police knock on door accuseing me of growing cannabis upstairs as my busy body neighbour (aka ms rat) decides to report me long and short of it is they kocked on my door accuseing me of growing cannabis and wanted to search my house so i took them up to my rep room and said is this the problem.(ms rat) got done for wasteing police time in the end 
and now they moan about where i park my car but the council just tell them to go away as theres no allocated parking but 184 complaint in 1 month is a bit silly and far to much paper work for local council so i now think they just let it go in 1 ear and out the other.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

colinm said:


> That is exactly the attitude that will get the police visiting you let alone the council.As reptile keepers we have to educate the general public not antagonise them.


i agree that u must educate but some people are beyond teaching the fact that they went straight to the council instead of asking the owner. well thats just me i wouldnt be tolerating no bull from my neighbours like that. maybe i wouldnt throw any bricks through their window but we would not be friendly no more.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

willnbex said:


> i know it will really make u feel like telling them to :censor: off.
> i had something like this happen to me when i had the police knock on door accuseing me of growing cannabis upstairs as my busy body neighbour (aka ms rat) decides to report me long and short of it is they kocked on my door accuseing me of growing cannabis and wanted to search my house so i took them up to my rep room and said is this the problem.(ms rat) got done for wasteing police time in the end
> and now they moan about where i park my car but the council just tell them to go away as theres no allocated parking but 184 complaint in 1 month is a bit silly and far to much paper work for local council so i now think they just let it go in 1 ear and out the other.


Lol im expecting the same, my nile rooms at the front of the house and when you look in the window all u can see is lights and the hose for my pond lol i had the guy in the local cafe say to me stop growing cannabis lol people are so stupid


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

willnbex said:


> i know it will really make u feel like telling them to :censor: off.
> i had something like this happen to me when i had the police knock on door accuseing me of growing cannabis upstairs as my busy body neighbour (aka ms rat) decides to report me long and short of it is they kocked on my door accuseing me of growing cannabis and wanted to search my house so i took them up to my rep room and said is this the problem.(ms rat) got done for wasteing police time in the end
> and now they moan about where i park my car but the council just tell them to go away as theres no allocated parking but 184 complaint in 1 month is a bit silly and far to much paper work for local council so i now think they just let it go in 1 ear and out the other.


184 complaints??? what you driving, a monster truck? lol. Im dreading my move to the UK, neighbours ca be horrible, i dont have an at the moment thank God but i did have and they were horrible, wouldnt let me park my car either.


----------



## willnbex (Feb 28, 2012)

benton1576 said:


> 184 complaints??? what you driving, a monster truck? lol. Im dreading my move to the UK, neighbours ca be horrible, i dont have an at the moment thank God but i did have and they were horrible, wouldnt let me park my car either.


i have a huge vaxuall corsa that takes up about half a parking space :lol2:
a monster truck might sort the neighbours out tho. (i wish)
was plannin on taking the iggi out for a walk on this sunny day but think i might give it a miss as i know it will end up. with why did u take the lock ness monster for a walk this morning?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

You only have 2 things to worry about.

Something in your tenancy agreement stopping you from keeping the animal.
&
Whether or not it's an animal requiring a DWA License

I have had experience with them 'investigating' (Not I personally) but I've been around when friends have had the visit, they basically just come around have a look at it's home.. make sure it has one with the specifics and that the animal isn't dangerous or mistreated.. outside of that they have very little knowledge.

There was one occasion with a water monitor where they tried to be smart, we just ensured we had the relevant research / information to hand and suggested they took a read.

I've never seen such a visit go beyond that or an attempt to make them remove it afterwards.


----------



## willnbex (Feb 28, 2012)

Rthompson said:


> You only have 2 things to worry about.
> 
> Something in your tenancy agreement stopping you from keeping the animal.
> &
> ...


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

TP their house or throw faeces at it, simple


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Should lay off the aggression against the council here, the neighbours are wrong and idiots but it's thanks to visits like this (of which you have nothing to worry about, think of it as a chance to show off your tegu) that the council do make finds that stop cruelty and dwa animals being held without licence. 

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

silliest thing i've heard in a long time... tegu inspectors...

if i called city hall about a neighbor having a lizard.... i'd be laughed at and told to not bother them again and wasting their time...

councils there must have a lot of idle time on their hands...


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

HABU said:


> *councils there must have a lot of idle time on their hands...*


This ^


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

If they thought it was a DWA then they wouldnt book a apointment they would turn up with the police a warrent and some one from hethrow animal welfare


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

I reckon they have phoned up and when asked what it was they've said (and I bet I'm 90% right on the wording) "some sort of giant lizard thing." So the council are likely coming to checking you don't have a gator or croc, a DWA as previously mentioned. They will be fine when they see you have a perfectly legal, tame, non dangerous breed being well kept. When they come, aske them if they would like to hold him. If they really don't want to then the last thing you want to do is get him out and hold him yourself as bringing him closer will make them feel he is more intimidating. If they say what would happen if he came across a cat in the garden, just say the cat would 'have him'.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Buy a Sherman Tank and park it on your neighbours car. Leave a note saying "OOOPs".
Then borrow a 24ft female Albino Burmese and take that for a walk in the garden. 
Then leave half a lifesized mannquin suitably dressed with heaps of tomato sauce for the neighbours to gossip over.

However do not antagonise the Council employees as they do have many rights that include eviction for any number of reasons including Anti social behaviour. Be nice and let them look at and pet your lizard assuming he/she is nice and tame.
Very few Tenancy agreements for houses will prevent the tenant having pets but may ask that you tell them when you get one.
P


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Ooh you can get them back any time you want anyway when they have friends round or some music on you can phone the council to complain about noise.


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

This might be abit late, but found this Rules and Regulations on Keeping Exotic Pets - Keeping Exotic Pets

This paragraph might help alleviate abit or worry

"Although just about everything seems to have some law or regulation attached to it, for the most part, law abiding, responsible pet keepers aren’t likely to need to worry. Just keep to the rules and you’ll be fine. So check your tenancy agreement before you buy that tarantula – there’s no point in both of you being homeless"


I'd be intended to agree with this, most council staff wont have the necessary knowledge to pass judgement, they will just check that the animal isnt dangerous & is being well cared for & your a responsible owner


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't antagonise anyone. Be relentlessly polite and chirpy with whoever comes from the council. Make sure the house is tidy, offer them a cup of tea, ask them if they keep pets and tread it like a nice little chat. Then, yes, offer them the chance to meet the tegu, talk about the years of experience you've had and show them round your setup or setups. 

Bid them farewell with a cheery wave and enjoy the revenge that is being squeaky-clean and having the council's approval. 

I promise you, this will annoy your neighbours more than anything else you could possibly do or say. And the council will ignore anything in the future as they'll remember 'that nice person who was very polite and clearly looked after their pets very well'.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Best of British mate, just make sure your squeeky clean, show 'em that you know what you're about & if all else fails crap on your neighbours door step :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Why the hell are they complaining when they are the ones with the roach infestation.... :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Why the hell are they complaining when they are the ones with the ROACH INFESTATION!?!?


Like your thinking :2thumb:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Why the hell are they complaining when they are the ones with the roach infestation.... :whistling2:


lmao that is an epic idea.

to op, just be civil, they can't do anything unless your being a :censor:. but being one isn't going to go in your favor.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Do we have an update on this yet?

Jay


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Do we have an update on this yet?
> 
> Jay


There not doing the home visit until the 11th


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bab1084 said:


> There not doing the home visit until the 11th


well i missed that bit lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

It was on the 1st post LOL


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

arrrgh I cant take the tension, I want to know how it goes now!! Will be nice to have a decent update when it does happen so if any of the rest of us end up in a similar spot we can use the knowledge of what happens to advantage.


----------



## mandwhy (Mar 1, 2012)

Bah busybodies! They probably just don't know what it is! To be honest the first time I saw a Tegu was at a wildlife park and it didn't even occur to me that people kept them as pets! I'm sure there will be no problems, your husbandry will be fine I'm sure (as if they can judge!) maybe you could prepare them some information about tegus from a reputable source to help them along, like if you have a book or something! They probably think it's a crocodile or something haha!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

are council members elected?

just trying to figure out their role... 

doesn't each city have a government?...

does a council trump the city government?... are they a local government or represent the national government?

do they have their own cops?... budget?...

we only have city councils here... a mayor and council members elected locally... the same thing sorta?


----------



## fay1502 (Feb 14, 2012)

why dont you invite a load of other ppl that also keep large exotic pets and invite them over on the 11th with there pet and make it clear that u are not the only one practicing this and they hav a lot of home visits to arrange now and also paperwork to fill in at which point he/she would probably colapse


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> are council members elected?
> 
> just trying to figure out their role...
> 
> ...


No, all the local councils are just branches of a giant rape tree!(the government):whistling2:


----------



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

HABU said:


> are council members elected?
> 
> just trying to figure out their role...
> 
> ...


yes council members are elected (the MP)
they basically make decisions for the town/city
Cities don't really have a government, but I guess the council is that sort of thing. There is an MP that is also elected
The main government provide funding for the police and medical care etc,
Its quite hard to get your head around it but it doesnt really effect most people


----------



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

GeckoD said:


> No, all the local councils are just branches of a giant rape tree!(the government):whistling2:


hehe, so true


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

AOTP said:


> arrrgh I cant take the tension, I want to know how it goes now!! Will be nice to have a decent update when it does happen so if any of the rest of us end up in a similar spot we can use the knowledge of what happens to advantage.


the tension is killing me too! will write a full report on the 'event' when it happens, have some appropriate coffee table literature on reptiles to hand and am going to get my local reptile shop to write me a letter of recommendation as a responsible keeper...hopefully with me being all sweetness and light it should go alright.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> No, all the local councils are just branches of a giant rape tree!(the government):whistling2:


Not so true, or each local council would be Conservatives and we wouldn't have local elections.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

glennwbp said:


> the tension is killing me too! will write a full report on the 'event' when it happens, have some appropriate coffee table literature on reptiles to hand and am going to get my local reptile shop to write me a letter of recommendation as a responsible keeper...hopefully with me being all sweetness and light it should go alright.



Excellent! Can't wait, who needs TV when theres this much Reptile based drama going on! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonnytbh (Jul 26, 2011)

Hate people like that its not like its affecting them in anyway at all. Like someone said before you can guarantee they rang up and said you have some kind of "big lizard" loose in the back garden, all should be fine you are doing nothing illegal and the only way it could get removed was if the animal wasnt being cared for properly or breach of rent agreement.


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

*UPDATE* Council visit lasted approximately 5 minutes and once the woman had taken pictures of the reptiles including as she spelt it....my TEGOO!!!....she told me I had to write a letter asking for permission to keep them so they could consider it! What a bloody joke!


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

That is ridiculous... How can a five minute 'inspection' tell her anything about animals she clearly has no idea about? Did she even ask any questions about them or give you a chance to tell her a bit about them?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

So are you in a council owned property?

If your not I just wouldnt bother wirting anything to them, they cant tell you how to live and what you can and cant keep.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I refer you back to the posts made on the first page, it would also mean anyone in and around that area would have to ask in writing if they can keep a cat or dog yes?

I find this quite silly to be honest.

1. Someone reports you.
2. they come out to have a look at the animal.
3. they now say you have to ask in writing?
4. why couldn't she just say there and then?
5. what the hell was the point of them comming out,why didn't they just say that in the first place?
6. I think that it is just silly.
7. We have no freedom or privacy any more, everyone wants to know which way you sneeze and which way the wind takes it.
8. What were your neighbors doing nebbing over your fence anyways?


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds like a whole hullabiloo to me!! 

If I were you i'd write a letter to the council "asking" for their permission but at the same time i'd note about people keeping dogs/cats in the area, the fact that the "inspection" lasted five minutes and that the "inspector" didn't ask anything of relevance nor could she even spell Tegu correctly. 

I would also think about sending the same letter to your local MP and ask them to help you, explain to your MP about your husbandary of the animal and how you feel you are being treated unfairly. They are normally pretty decent and you should find that with the backing of your local MP your council will send you a nice little letter back saying there is no issue with you keeping your monitor.

Just sorry you have halfwit neighbours that have put you through the stress. Best of luck


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolutely ridiculous situation but sadly one you cant ignore. I would stronly advise you to contact Chris Newman before you write to the council. He will be able to tell you where you stand legally and will probably advise you with regards the content of your letter. He has helped many members in similar situations and sucessfully got councils to ammend policies in regards to reptiles.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

:censor: councils!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

glennwbp said:


> *UPDATE* Council visit lasted approximately 5 minutes and once the woman had taken pictures of the reptiles including as she spelt it....my TEGOO!!!....she told me I had to write a letter asking for permission to keep them so they could consider it! What a bloody joke!



What was her answer when you asked why? 
I know it's been asked before, but i can't remember seeing an answer. Are you in a council house or privately owned / rented?


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

glennwbp said:


> *UPDATE* Council visit lasted approximately 5 minutes and once the woman had taken pictures of the reptiles including as she spelt it....my TEGOO!!!....she told me I had to write a letter asking for permission to keep them so they could consider it! What a bloody joke!



If this silly god complex "I work for the council so i am THE LAW" woman cant even spell the animals name correctly then she clearly has no right to ask you to request permission in keeping such an animal. My horned frog is more vicious than your TEGOO i guarantee it, hell im more vicious, perhaps i should ask permission from my council if im allowed to live or not. . . :whistling2:


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

To clear up the situation, I am in a council owned property...here is the issue, due to so many people in our area suddenly taking a liking to keeping chickens in their gardens the council have issued a new animal policy to accompany the tenancy agreement which now states permission must be sought to keep *ANY* animal including gerbils/hamsters/cats/dogs...only exemption is fish! (might get a piranha and invite neighbours in to stroke it!). The woman from the council came in, took photos and informed me i needed to write for permission, as I was sweetness and light and agreed to harness etc I dont think there will be an issue hopefully!


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah council property, thats a bummer matey. Got to follow their crazy rules then. Yeah write a nice letter then and hope all goes well for you. : victory:


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

AOTP said:


> Ah council property, thats a bummer matey. Got to follow their crazy rules then. Yeah write a nice letter then and hope all goes well for you. : victory:


failing that give them a bribe.... there all Dodgey anyway :lol2:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad it all went as well as it could. : victory:

Next i'd be going to see your neighbor and inform them (in the official manor, as I believe is a prerequisite) 
that you are now officially applying for a DWA license as you intend to keep a salt water crocodile! 
Also be sure to tell them the council inspector couldn't see it being any problem, pending neighbourhood approval. 
However do please insure you take a camera with you to snap the look on their faces, i'm sure everyone who 
has read this thread would love to see it. :hmm:


----------



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry but i'd be answering my door with my crossbow and politely escorting the woman off my property saying nothing more than "no thankyou not today"


----------



## le LOL (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh hi,
Just reading this gets me pissed about how people can be such :censor:ers. I support you with all my will. If you are looking after the animal well and are providing all its needs they have no :censor:ing right to do anything about it. Neighbors piss me off sometimes :devil:


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

ive got my fingers crossed for you people can be such idiots i love tegu's i think there sweet if it was my next door to you id be asking to come see it and if i could feed it lol


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

jrcash4321 said:


> sorry but i'd be answering my door with my crossbow and politely escorting the woman off my property saying nothing more than "no thankyou not today"


Who would look after your animal while you did time ? Sadly councils set ludicrous regulations then employ people to enforce them. The woman visiting may well have thought it was a stupid waste of time. However if she wanted to keep her job and salary she had little choice but to carry out her employers instruction. You cant blame the woman if she knew nothing about tegus or reps in general. The fault is with the system not the inspector. The OP now has a chance to secure the future for his pet and an opportunity to try and get the council to change policy.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

To be fair to the coucil...havn't you broken the rules if you had to write to them for permission first? 

Or did this come in after you got your Tegu?

Either way its not a very nice situation and I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

well hopefully the lady would of seen how nice your tegu is but if need be we could all do a petition of some sort for you  anyway we can help we will


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

please drop a letter trough your nabours door with nothing but the url link to this thread!

that would be hilarious, them reading up on how many people agree that there a giant doouch bag!


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

i just cant beleave that people are such :censor:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

glennwbp said:


> To clear up the situation, I am in a council owned property...here is the issue, due to so many people in our area suddenly taking a liking to keeping chickens in their gardens the council have issued a new animal policy to accompany the tenancy agreement which now states permission must be sought to keep *ANY* animal including gerbils/hamsters/cats/dogs...only exemption is fish! (might get a piranha and invite neighbours in to stroke it!). The woman from the council came in, took photos and informed me i needed to write for permission, as I was sweetness and light and agreed to harness etc I dont think there will be an issue hopefully!


If your agreement dates to before that policy, you are definitely not in the wrong- they can't change the terms of an established tenancy to suit themselves, only enforce changes in new tenancies. However, if it calms the situation, it is probably worth writing the letter- taking care to point out when your tenancy started.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

speak to chris newman before you write the letter, ron has a good point about the new rules coming in after you signed the tenancy though.


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

the new rules came into force in March 2012...6 months after my tegu and 3 years after my first leopard gecko and some 7 years into my (secure) tenancy...just waiting on their letter for permission granted (or not!)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ll probly get permission for the ones you have and instructions to not replace them or get any more.....


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## MaddMe (Oct 25, 2011)

There are sevaral stupid rules coming into place for council properties... Some areas allow you to keep Lizards, but not snakes (due to their avbility to escape and hide under the floor boards, slither into neighbours houses and stuff). In my area, you are only allowed to keep a maximum of 2 cats, not sure of the reptile policy...

So, it is highly advisable for now for people to actually look in depth at their tenancy agreements...


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

rudolph20039932 said:


> TP their house or throw faeces at it, simple



2 words.....

Grow up..


This is the type of attitude that gives rep keepers a bad name, since a lot of people out there presume we are all teenage chavs or idiots that have not grown up...

I keep dragons, therefore I must be a teenager with authority issues and a bottle of cider in my hand ready to throw it through someones window....

People are very fond of tarring everyone with the same brush, unfortunately its hard for those of us who are responsible adults to dissociate ourselves from attitudes like that.


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Hope it all goes well for you, sounds like you done everything correctly so should be fine.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

your neighbours sound like a sad bunch of guys


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nicnet said:


> 2 words.....
> 
> Grow up..
> 
> ...


Lol i'm sorry but i don't think teenagers drinking cider has any link to reptile keepers, we may be thought of as weirdos but i would say that due to my reptile keeping i have never been presumed a chav or pre-adolescent drinker :whistling2:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

rob-stl-07 said:


> Lol i'm sorry but i don't think teenagers drinking cider has any link to reptile keepers, we may be thought of as weirdos but i would say that due to my reptile keeping i have never been presumed a chav or pre-adolescent drinker :whistling2:


Lol, the people who are ignorant enough to just ring councils and not have the balls to talk about it to you in person are probably the cider drinking chavs...

I agree, you sometimes get funny looks but iv never been associated as a chav lol! That comment made me laugh reading it too...


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I was being facetious. Read between the lines.

Problem with remarks like that one made is that it creates a stereotype of people who keep herps.

Typical one is that people who keep snakes are generally big butch guy full of tattoos etc. 

Up around where we are now, a lot of the 'new craze' on the big lizards are also people who think that feeding them live rats etc is great fun to watch.

People with attitudes like the one displayed in that post irratate me since others coming in to read this thread that is looking for general info on reptiles sees a thread full of comments on how to 'get even' with the neighbours and it once again reinforces the stereotype of herp keepers being aggressive and unreasonable.

So the neighbours are your typical bad neighbour with multi faces, its not like we don't see the same with other types of animals or even simply over a fence or a tree. Deal with the problem, don't 'DEAL with' the neighbour.


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

nicnet said:


> 2 words.....
> 
> Grow up..
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but did that person's post really seem legitimate to you? When I saw someone quoting what you had said I thought it must've been something ridiculous for you to reply in such a way... Once I found what post you had a problem with I actually scoffed at it and thought "seriously...?". I mean, if you were apparently as "grown-up" as you're seeming to make out, perhaps just ignore such a comment? Or at least deem it not worth your time to reply to and just think to yourself how potentially immature that poster was... Instead, you decided to perceive what the person had posted was actually serious, then ranted on about stereotypes that I don't even believe I've heard of, or really exist... I mean, come on, cider drinking? Chavs drink Carling/Carlsberg for a start :lol2:, so that is quite the made up stereotype you have there.

(That last part, what chavs drink, is a joke btw. Seems as though things like this seem to need to be stated for you.)

As for your last post on herp keepers being "aggressive" and "unreasonable", I would suggest you practically just lived up to your own stereotype with your replies.

In regards to the topic, I hope I am not unfortunate enough to be potentially signing up with tenancy agreements that involve reptiles, or the lack of them.


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

let us know how it goes anyway with the letter i hope it all goes well


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nicnet said:


> I was being facetious. Read between the lines.
> 
> Problem with remarks like that one made is that it creates a stereotype of people who keep herps.
> 
> ...


I really don't want to argue with you, but the next time you try to be facetious, try to use the term properly


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

now now children lol


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

rob-stl-07 said:


> I really don't want to argue with you, but the next time you try to be facetious, try to use the term properly



The term was used correctly...

Not meant to be taken seriously or literally: a facetious remark

Treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor;


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

nicnet said:


> The term was used correctly...
> 
> Not meant to be taken seriously or literally: a facetious remark
> 
> Treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor;


Dr. Sheldon Cooper, is that you?


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

just to update this thread before I close it, I received FULL PERMISSION from the council bods to keep ALL of my reptiles on the proviso that any outdoors time was strictly on a leash (even the beardies!). just to add insult to injury my neighbours were extremely p*ssed off this evening when I arrived home with a second tegu which I got permission for during this fiasco in the hope that I would be able to locate a female...I did and snapped her up...double trouble on the next sunny day.....


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

good news then yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bang some pics up


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

smeggy said:


> good news then yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bang some pics up


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/859437-nessa-my-new-female-tegu.html

:no1:


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

this is brilliant news, im so glad, i hate people like that. and i think your tegu's are beautiful, and i hope to see some photos of baby tegu's in the near future, good luck. and i hope you cause some trouble on the next sunny day haha


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

think i would rather have someone next door with snakes and lizards than bloody barking dogs like my neighbour who has 4 dogs and they bark most of the time


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

so glad this all worked out fine for you, we were worried the other week as we had avisit from our housing officer due to my husbands disabilities getting worse and we hadnt got permission for our reps, mainly cus it only mentions dogs and cats on our tenancy agreement, anyway they came out and they said they would be moving us to a larger house so to aid a wheelchair being used in the future and they said all our reps are fine to keep and move with us when we move so :2thumb: to them.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Our neighbour knocked on the door one Sunday to borrow something, should have seen her face when she realised I had my 5 month old beardie in my arms. :gasp:

Hope she don't come around when she's fully grown. :lol:

Imagine a Tegu ? :2thumb:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted. A couple of my retired neighbours have seen me out in the garden with Nioka, my beardie, and I think they think he's okay - they've even stroked him a bit  

I think a lot of it is ignorance with some people, they think a snake or lizard must be 'poisonous'  or otherwise dangerous so they make a fuss.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats bud, why dont you go show your inquisitive neighbours the new addition seeing as they where do interested in the other one, on a leash ofcourse :whistling2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

My neighbours had the delight of seeing my Nile Monitor when we had that 'heat wave' and because of how 'good' (using that word lightly) that he was being, they thought he was lovely, and wanted to stroke - I said no, but still nice to know my neighbours aren't buzz kills :lol2:


----------



## racingbrett (Oct 25, 2010)

Unfortunately if you have neighbours chances are at some point you will have this sort of issue....
In short as long as there is nothing stating you cant keep pets theres not a lot they can do, it may well be the neighbours dont have a clue and phoned up saying "he said its a tegu but it looks like a crocodile to me" just keep being polite to them, let the council come round and teach them something about reps maybe ask them what they know about tegu husbandry first, then teach them  . Also no the council can not force you to get rid of anything, they will write 2 warnings to you and on the third warning over the same issue they may issue a fine, the council can only issue fines and can not remove your animals, also to note i saw the RSPCA mentioned, if they wish to remove an animal they have to be accompanying a police officer and the police officer has to have a warrant to seize the animal, the police are then held responsible for that animals well being.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

glennwbp said:


> just to update this thread before I close it, I received FULL PERMISSION from the council bods to keep ALL of my reptiles on the proviso that any outdoors time was strictly on a leash (even the beardies!). just to add insult to injury my neighbours were extremely p*ssed off this evening when I arrived home with a second tegu which I got permission for during this fiasco in the hope that I would be able to locate a female...I did and snapped her up...double trouble on the next sunny day.....


 
Wahey brilliant! If I were you I would be very excited about rubbing their noses in it with 2 Tegus!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations, maybe you should "volunteer" to assist the council weith similar issues, you could then tell your neighbours about your new council job


----------

